# My HP Pavilion g6 windows 8 laptop won't restart properly since i downlaoded itunes?



## ineedaneraser (Oct 28, 2012)

When the laptop restarted to put the download things in place, this page came up saying "windows configuring updates. Do not turn off your computer" Then it shows by what percent it's complete. It hasn't gotten past 13% since last night. Every fifteen minutes, the laptop turns off and on again then brings me back to that page where it loads up to 13% then stops. It won't take me to the home page or to the desktop. How do I fix it?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Was this an upgrade install of Windows 8 or a clean install?


----------

